# Coconut Pineapple Cake



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

COCONUT PINEAPPLE CAKE1-can(8 ounce) crushed pineapple and juice1/2-cup coconut2-cups all purpose flour1-cup granulated sugar1/2-cup brown sugar1/2-cup vegetable oil1-1/4 teaspoon baking soda1-teaspoon salt1-teaspoon cinnamon1-teaspoon vanilla1/4-teaspoon ground nutmeg3-eggsDrain pineapple, reserving juice, and add enough water to make 1 cup. Grease and flour a 13 x 9 x 2 inch pan. Add pineapple, coconut and juice to the other ingredients.Beat on low speed for 1 minute. Scrape bowl and beat 2 more minutes. Pour in pan and bake in 350 degree oven for 45-50 minutes, until a wooden toothpick inserted in thecenter comes out clean. Let cool, frost with vanilla frosting and sprinkle with 1/2-cup chopped nuts.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

You can subsitite the vegetable oil with applesauce, the texture will be the same with less calories, you can also add a cup of grated carrot to this recipe to make it a little bit more nutricious. I make muffins similiar to this recipe for breakfast sometimes, my kids just love it.


----------

